# Loose stool, what is wrong?



## JennSimm (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi everyone. I just got my little furbal Weezie. She is 12 wks old. Yes, I know a little young. After reading on here, I figured that out. I got her 2 weeks ago. Well, I have her, and she is eating Innova puppy. The breeder had her on puppy chow, but after reading on here I swithed her. I also bought Royal canine mini puppy, but everyone seems to think the Innova is better, so I am using that. It seems like she will have some firm stool, then more that is loose. Not runny, just not firm. Also, she will not poop on the pads. She will pee on them, and poop on the floor...agh! I know she is still young and it will take time. She loves a little treat when she does pee on the pad. I guess my main concern is the loose stool. She goes back to the ver next monday for shots. Is she sick, just being a puppy, what?? 

Thanks for the advice...

Jenn and Weezie


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Jenn, Congratulations on your new baby and welcome to the board!

It could be a few things; the switch in food- did you do it gradually over the course of a week or so? If you just suddenly switched her that's probably the cause. I have also heard many people report loose stools the entire time their pet was on Innova- so that could be it. Also, she could be teething- that will cause it too. And if she recently had shots, that can some times cause it too. 

I wouldn't worry too much, as long as she is eating normally and drinking water, and it's not diarrhea. Just mention it to your vet on Monday.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree that when you change food it should be done over the course of a week or so. The new food may be too rich for your baby. They are all different and some can not eat foods that others can. The firm/loose stool can be that the food was not in the colon long enough. As you will see as you read more and more, we all have different opinions on food choices. I too tried Sassy on Innova (that is what her breeder recommended however she would not eat it, and therefore I decided that no matter how good it was it was not good for her if she would not eat it. I would do a lot of reading, choose a food and stick with it as long as the puppy will eat it and it is nutritious.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Have you taken her to the vet since you got her? If not you should just to make sure everything is ok. 

When you switch food you need to do so gradually. Otherwise you can upset your puppies tummy. 

Innova is a really rich (high calorie) food and it might be too rich for your babies tummy right now. It is a really good food and you could always try switching back when she is older. 

Since your puppy is young and small if the loose stool continues for more than 24hrs I would contact the vet. In the meantime I would make sure she is getting enough water. If she isn't drinking it on her own you can get a medicine dropper and "force" her to drink some water.


----------



## JennSimm (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi again. thank you all for the replies. I have switched her food gradually over a period of 10 days. I did take her to the vet the day after I got her, and the vet said she looked very healthy. Maybe the food is too rich for her. Do you think the Royal canine puppy would be better? I will also bring this up to my vet on monday. thanks...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

When lexi was little i had her on royal canine. Nikki was on Innova but that is just because she is a little $hit and refused to eat anything but what her big sis ate. She is also a pig and will eat anything and everything. I have yet to find anything she won't eat.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did the vet do a fecal to test for parasites when you took her in last time? If it wasn't done, have him do it when you take her in on Monady just to make sure that isn't the cause of her loose stools.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I heard Innova was rich and you should give less than what it says on the box. I use Natural Balance and it's great. you can read up on it. I don't think she is sick. just the wrong food or too much of it.


----------

